# Airation Quesion?



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Are airstones required 

I have a 120 with a FX5. The output is about 3.5" to 4" from the surface. There really is no surface agitation (just gentle movement from the output) so I am running a 2 airstones in there.

Is this really necessary? I have been reading all kinds of conflicting opinions on this topic and I am not sure if I need them?

Your thoughts...

Thanks


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd think it would really be dependent on how your tank is set up. stocking? planted etc?

if you have a well planted tank, that is lightly to moderately stocked then its not going to be an issue.

if you have a heavily stocked tank it might be an issue. I suppose you could test it out - on a day when you can keep an eye on the tank, turn the air-stones off - if everyone's behavior changes - there's your answer.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response....

I have been cycling the airstones on and off.

I have approx. 33 MBUNAs and Peacocks all between 2" and 3.5". No live plants.

They seem fine without the airstones on for a 1 to 1.5 days. They don't seem to be panting or at the top.

I guess I will keep doing what I am doing or get a timer and have it come on for a few hours a day....

Thanks....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my output is a few inches below the surface and aimed up a bit. It creates a bit of agitation and current. Not gentle, but not really very active either. No air stone, etc for years.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I never used an air stone in my tanks. I been keeping fish for a long time. I think the filter provides enough oxygen. I have my water filled right to the top and there is no visible bubbles in my tank. My tank is also heavily stocked. No problems.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I find the extra bit of oxygen doesn't hurt. unless you're running co2, i think it's good to have more aeration into your tanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my understanding is the air pump isn't adding oxygen to the water with the bubbles, it's the bubbles breaking the surface creating agitation that aids in gas exchange... that is the benefit.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I meant adding extra oxygen from surface agitation... hence i said it's not good if you're adding co2...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nope...couldn't hurt. I stopped cause the bubbles splashing were leaving build up on my glass top. Pain to clean deposits left behind.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

thinkshane said:


> I find the extra bit of oxygen doesn't hurt. unless you're running co2, i think it's good to have more aeration into your tanks





Riceburner said:


> my understanding is the air pump isn't adding oxygen to the water with the bubbles, it's the bubbles breaking the surface creating agitation that aids in gas exchange... that is the benefit.





thinkshane said:


> I meant adding extra oxygen from surface agitation... hence i said it's not good if you're adding co2...


To be precise, an air pump does not "add" oxygen, but helps create surface agitation, thereby increasing the surface area available for gas exchange to occur.

If you are injecting CO2, then obviously you want to minimize the surface agitation to prevent an increased rate of gas exchange.

Even if you are not injecting CO2, there usually is not an additional need for an air pump.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

dude you're breaking my balls here.

unless you're in an environment where there's more co2 than o2, i think it's okay to say surface agitation adds o2 back into the water.

It depends on the fish. say if you have goldfish. they need a lot lot more oxygen for a lot of their biological functions


----------

